# Salomon Offical



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Im looking at getting the 2010 offical and am wondering if anyone has a review on this board. I know it again won a goodwood but i dont put a ton of confidence on that alone. Thanks for any input.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

It got GoodWood for Pipe which means it's board waist is wider. But it should be decent for slaying anything in the park if you are okay with the wider board waist.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

yea im a size 11.5 so actually thats a good thing. Im basically looking for somthing that can do it all which i think this board can from what iv gathered. thanks for the comment. Anyone else ride this board?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Havent ridden it, but to further elaborate on it winning pipe goodwood, that probably means it is more torsionally stiff than others. Just something else to consider.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

i would be getting a 158. The waist would be 250mm and i wear a size 11.5 that seems pretty skinny do you think it would be a problem?


----------

